# Coyote hunting



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone been having any luck lately? I haven't seen a dog in two weeks, had one respond to a howl this morning. Finally called one in this evening but my buddy missed the shot, and I tried a shot on the run but missed also.

What calls or call sequence has been working now if any?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Been calling at mid day with mixed results. One day called in five killed four. The next day 4 miles away nothing. seeing alot out in fields during mid day. Looks like they're mousing. Keep at it and kill em all


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

We got 3 in on a rabbit calls


----------

